# How long will toiletries and such keep?



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I get lots and lots and lots of free and nearly free stuff from couponing, and normally give most of it away (homeless shelters etc).

But what with all that's going on in the news and being discussed on boards like S&EP --- no SS raise until 2013, Medicare cuts, crop failures, possible hyperinflation around the corner, etc. --- I started thinking in the last few days that maybe I should keep plenty of this stuff for preps because who knows when it will become difficult to obtain such items. Maybe sooner than later.

Here is a partial list of things I keep accumulating (not all-inclusive, but you get the idea).

Toothpaste
Mouth wash
Deodorant
Shampoo and conditioner
Bodywash
Shave creams and gels
Hand and body lotions
and so on.

Should I stock up a 2 years supply? 5 years? Longer? 

Bear in mind that most of this stuff is packaged in plastic, and it deteriorates. I suppose a lot of it could be transferred to glass jars. :shrug:


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I think they are like any other prep items, keep cool and away fromlight and they keep a long time. Heat is the killer for most all types of preps especially ones tht are oil-based.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

When we lived overseas, I took two years of toiletries with us in our household shipment because I wasn't sure what we'd be able to find there. Whenever I went home for a visit (about every 18 months) I brought more back in the suitcases.

We had all kind of things that lasted 2-3 years without any problem. Aerosols did the best, toothpaste, shampoo, deodorant and mouthwash did fine too. Hair conditioner and hand lotion broke down after a year or so, although shaking it thoroughly helped. We used Pepto Bismol, throat spray and other meds a year after expiration. 

Right now I've got about 2 years of all the things we use (lots more than it use to be, since we have teenage girls!), and I rotate every time I buy more.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Our experiences....YMMV

Toothpaste: We have used 2 years past the expiry date, could probably go further.
Mouthwash: N/A
Deodorant: 3+ years past expiry date
Shampoo: On last bottle from just over 2 years ago, but should keep at least 5+ years in proper storage.
Bodywash: N/A
Shave Creams: N/A
Hand/Body lotion: Local drugstore brand hand cream is at least 4 years old and still works wonders when needed.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

I stopped using tooth paste. I use baking soda and it cleans great and leaves mouth fresh, thus no mouthwash either. ( a lot cheaper too without the chemicals and fluoride).
I have 2 yrs shampoo and conditioner, 2 of deodorant, 3 yrs of dove soap, hand and body lotion am good for about 2.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

A 50/50 mixture of cornstarch and baking soda will work for deodorant.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Round cakes of shaving soap and a shaving brush all in a mug.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not asking for substitutes. I'm asking how long the stuff that I already have and keep getting more of will last.

I get this stuff for free and *very often* get paid to take it.

I was also thinking it might be good barter items. A tube of toothpaste would be worth more than a bit of baking soda.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know I have tolietries that have been around for at least 2-4 years that are still good. Shampoo, deoderant, toothpaste and some of those lite body sprays instead of perfumes. The hand lotions seem to settle or separate after about a year or so, but it could just be what I had. 

They are just stuck in a closet in the bathroom, no special saving space.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Two of you have mentioned the lotion separating. That's good to know. Maybe it could be whisked back into it's original form, if there's no electricity to run a blender.

Yesterday I got some cream-type lotions (closer to solid than liquid. It's in tubes). I wonder if it would keep longer than the more liquidy kinds?


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

I have 5 year old Suave bonus bottles that I got for free after coupons. I purchased 40 of them. I still have 13 left. I just opened one yesterday and I see no difference at all. It still has the same scent, lathered up as usual and my hair feels the same. I am only speaking from personal experience. I have noticed there are best buy dates on toothpaste but I just use it and pay no attention. I have noticed nothing different in my year old stuff.
The only thing I have noticed is that sun tan lotion does something weird after a year or so, it gets really thin and separated and stinks bad. 
I just purchased a new shelving for my HABA stock, I stalk CVS and WAGS deals like a hawk, LOL!
Solid deodorant will crack and become a rock after a few years, but I usually do not get it unless it's overage for me and than pass it on to friends/family.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> So what do you plan to store if not solid deodorant?


I have heard that a raddish will work well for deodorant. You apparently cut a thin slice off the raddish and hold the slice under your arm for a minute, then take it off and put it under the other arm for a minute, then throw the thin slice away. Supposedly it works, but I've never tried it myself.....


----------



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't ever seen any toiletries with a longer storage date than 2 years so I personally would make that my max. I think with a lot of creams that use fat they can go rancid if kept any longer!


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> So what do you plan to store if not solid deodorant?


I have lots of the gels, they do not appear to be affected by long term storage. At least, I have not noticed any difference.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Toothpaste can last a long time, several years. It may lose it's flavor and texture, but I doubt it will actually go bad.

Shampoo & Soap - Ought to last for decades if kept right.

Light, heat, air [O2 ie oxygen] These degrade everything, so a cool dark place and kept in an airtight can or jar ought to do the trick. Also keep out the humidity.

You do want to keep it from freezing though.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

cheryl-tx said:


> The only thing I have noticed is that sun tan lotion does something weird after a year or so, it gets really thin and separated and stinks bad.


I know the protection in sunscreen does become less effective with time, so that's one thing I wouldn't push too far in storage. Maybe 2 years tops? We buy an alcohol based sunscreen (bullfrog sports gel spray) and that seems to store better than a creamy lotion type. I also get those solid sticks (looks like a big chap stick) for faces and those last for several years but can't get hot or they melt. I lost one under the seat in my car once and it was totally liquid when I found it. Luckily the cap fit tightly! I poured it into a nearly empty tube and realized I could melt the ends every time and not waste any. I do that with lip glosses too - yes, call me cheap.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

bluemoonluck said:


> I have heard that a raddish will work well for deodorant. You apparently cut a thin slice off the raddish and hold the slice under your arm for a minute, then take it off and put it under the other arm for a minute, then throw the thin slice away. Supposedly it works, but I've never tried it myself.....


well, IMO, radishes TASTE like they were wiped in someone's arm pits, so this does make sense. radishes, bleh.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

For stick deoderant you need to make sure that you seal them so they don't loose moisture over time once you get them home. They are not always sealed very well when you get them and can dry out withing a few months.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

didaho said:


> *I stopped using tooth paste. I use baking soda and it cleans great and leaves mouth fresh, thus no mouthwash either. ( a lot *cheaper too without the chemicals and fluoride).
> I have 2 yrs shampoo and conditioner, 2 of deodorant, 3 yrs of dove soap, hand and body lotion am good for about 2.



I add a drop or two of peppermint extract as well... I use my huge mint garden and just extract some of the flavor by boiling and straining


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Hehe, I never said I was excited about the radish thing... I like my Suave thank you very much! BUT if I had a choice between smelling like a wet goat or using a radish, I guess I'd be growing a lot of radishes!!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Anything with an oil base would be subject to going rancid if not kept nice & cool. Even when kept cool oil based products won't stay good indefinitely. 

Fragrance will eventually loose it's scent, but that shouldn't change the effect of the product, just the smell of it.

You might list some of your excess on the barter board to exchange for other things you need or want (things like heirloom seeds).


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Spinner said:


> You might list some of your excess on the barter board to exchange for other things you need or want (things like heirloom seeds).


I don't actually _have_ an excess. I was just thinking it might be prudent to give away a little less and stockpile some of it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ladycat said:


> I'm not asking for substitutes. I'm asking how long the stuff that I already have and keep getting more of will last.
> 
> I get this stuff for free and *very often* get paid to take it.
> 
> I was also thinking it might be good barter items. A tube of toothpaste would be worth more than a bit of baking soda.



take all you can get when you get too much or want to rotate a bunch out , food pantries are always looking for that stuff , same for nursing homes , and groups that prepare boxes for nusing homes or shuttins 

i would keep 2 years of the brands i use and off load what i didn't want to the food pantry 


bar soap i have kept 5 years easy shampoo 3-4 has been no problem and tooth paste 3-4 no problem , don't use anything else so i don't know


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Bar soap, if kept dry and dark (NOT wrapped in plastic, tho) will keep forever. Powdered soap like detergents..heck. put it in a plastic bag to keep out moisture or in a container and you're golden for decades.

Deodorant..as was mentioned it needs to stay moist to be good. There is a rock type thing that I have that works really well. Haven't a clue what it is...just a crystal clear rock glued onto a handle. Wipe it on and I don't stink. I may sweat still...but I don't stink.

The mouthwash...that's usually alcohol based and would be useful for barter as alcohol  It should keep forever, too, as long as it doesn't evaporate.

lessee.....shaving cream. If you're talking about the stuff in an aerosol type container, I don't think they last long because of the way it's made. I know I have to replace Artificer's (he uses it maybe once a year when he gets nostalgic) every couple of years because it no longer works.

creams and lotions. well. Most of the commercial hand lotions have enough preservatives in them that they should last quite a number of years. If they freeze and separate, you can heat them up (gently) and whisk back together. Lotion is just so easy to make tho....a little oil, a little scent...maybe an egg...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I just vac-sealed some deodorant sticks today. Hoping they'll last a few years, as I don't want to be smelly after TSHTF.

NeHi


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't want to hijack this thread but please do some research on the baking soda used as toothpaste. This WILL eventually wear down the enamel on your teeth and make them weak and possibly cause them to rot. If you can't get to a dentist (or can't afford one) this could put you in a whole world of hurt. Please, spend a little more now and keep your teeth forever. I couldn't imagine what it would be like to have a tooth ache and just have to deal with it, or worse, have to pull it yourself---oh my!

But don't take my word for it, research it yourself. I didn't know about it until my friend had to have many of her teeth veneered (sp?) because she assumed that baking soda was healthier.

by the way, this is an excellent thread, it has given me pause to think.


----------



## Joyfullyplain (Jun 18, 2008)

Most of the toothpastes I've seen have expiration dates on them. Maybe that is due to the fluoride they contain. I don't use them too far past their expiration date. Same for medications. Antibiotics supposedly keep several months past the expiration date, if they are placed in the refrigerator in an airtight bottle.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've noticed that Colgate toothpaste tends to get kind of hard if stored too long or allowed to get too hot. I'm talking about 5+ year old toothpaste, though. I've used 10+ year old lotions, shampoos, etc without noticing any change in texture, scent or usefulness. Pretty much anything that is kept in controlled storage, sealed, keeps.

As far as the meds, again, if kept cool and dry, they are fine for years past the expiration date. If you see a change in the smell or appearance, toss them. For example, if aspirin develops a vinegar smell, it is no longer safe to ingest. You can, however, still use it as rooting hormone by crushing it and dissolving it in water, diluting it and watering with it. But, I digress...the expiration dates on the meds are placed there to protect the companies from lawsuits - they will always be dated far before the med can actually go bad.

~Mary, who is an RN and adds that nothing posted here should be taken as medical advice.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I didn't read all the posts in this thread, but keep an eye on the lotions and creams. I've had them turn rancid and smell like old oil that has gone bad.


----------

